# wpa-supplicant unable to ask for address...

## papapenguin

I'm unable to connect to any network without using the terminal as root -- it seems that wpa-supplicant cannot scan or select a network on its own.

...so I must first select the network I want with wpa-supplicant, then press connect

then go to the root terminal and type 'iwlist scan'

then wpa-supplicant will connect to the network.

...does this seem like I've missed something in my setup of wpa-supplicant ???

thanks,

----------

## ruivilela

Where exactly you press? Do you have a .log or conf? In my case I don't have to press nothing (on what?)

----------

## d2_racing

In fact, can you post this :

```

# lspci

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

----------

## papapenguin

Hi d2_racing, thanks for having a look...

 *Quote:*   

> papapenguin ~ # lspci
> 
> 00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)
> 
> 00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a2)
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> papapenguin ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> # This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*
> 
> # scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> papapenguin ~ # cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
> 
> ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant                     
> 
> ctrl_interface_group=wheel                                 
> ...

 

----------

## papapenguin

any ideas on this?

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, which driver are you using ? The B43 or the new broadcom-sta ?

Also, can you post this :

```

# ifconfig -a

# dmesg | grep -i broadcom

# iwconfig

# iwlist scan

```

----------

## papapenguin

 *Quote:*   

> papapenguin ~ # ifconfig -a
> 
> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:36:b0:2a:1f  
> 
>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1     
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> papapenguin ~ # dmesg | grep -i broadcom
> 
> [    1.112749] b43-phy0: Broadcom 4311 WLAN found (core revision 10)
> 
> [    1.136423] Broadcom 43xx driver loaded [ Features: PML, Firmware-ID: FW13 ]
> ...

 

so it looks like I'm using the B43 driver...

...here's the post from the configuration problems I had with the B43xx...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-770279-highlight-papapenguin.html

 *Quote:*   

> papapenguin ~ # iwconfig
> 
> lo        no wireless extensions.
> 
> eth0      no wireless extensions.
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> papapenguin ~ # iwlist scan
> 
> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
> 
> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
> ...

 

----------

## d2_racing

For what I see, if have only these 2 :

ESSID:"Beaverton2006"

and

ESSID:"Brazil" 

So create a network section for one of these 2  :Razz: 

----------

## papapenguin

iwlist scan also produces linksys, which is my wireless, and I thought I created a network with that, but maybe I didn't...

...maybe I'm missing something...

...what would be the steps to creating a network here:

 *Quote:*   

> papapenguin ~ # iwlist scan              
> 
> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
> 
> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
> ...

 

on this... *Quote:*   

> Cell 02 - Address: 00:1C:10:A4:D7:BA                        
> 
>                     Channel:6                                         
> 
>                     Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)                   
> ...

 

----------

## d2_racing

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ap_scan=0

#update_config=1

network={

   ssid="Beaverton2006"

   psk="your_password"

   proto=WPA2

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   pairwise=CCMP

   group=CCMP

   priority=5

}

network={

   ssid="Brazil"

   psk="your_password"

   proto=WPA

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   pairwise=TKIP

   group=TKIP

   priority=10

}

network={

   ssid="AMIGO"

   psk="your_password"

   proto=WPA

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   pairwise=TKIP

   group=TKIP

   priority=15

}

```

----------

## papapenguin

right, I already have a network set up in wpa_conf:

 *Quote:*   

> papapenguin ~ # cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 
> 
> ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant                      
> 
> ctrl_interface_group=wheel                                  
> ...

 

the problem is that upon boot, I get no "automatic" connections -- even though WPA Supplicant comes up.  I must first select my saved network in WPA Supplicant GUI, then

click 'connect' on the WPA Supplicant GUI, then go into root mode in a terminal and type 'iwlist scan' then 

I wait for the IP Address.

I simply cannot click 'connect' and have it connect to anything...

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Pick the network you want to use, and change disabled=1 to disbled=0 (or remove), then retry.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

